# My 14' Lonestar Aluminum Boat project



## RCP (Aug 1, 2008)

I got extremely lucky and found an estate sale off the side of the Hwy last year. Some guy bought a row of 3 farm houses and was clearing out the barns of all the stuff inside them. He had this 14' Lonestar Semi-V hull on trailer with a motor on the back with a for sale sign on it. I stopped and asked what he wanted for it and he sold it to me for $50!! The trailer was banged up, and the old 50's outboard is seized up but who could pass it up for that much. So I bought it and brought it home where it's sat for the last year. Left him my address and he actually tracked down a title and mailed it to me! I have finally started putting it all together to make it useful again and here is my progress so far.

-Took the old outboard off and put it in the shop. I might work on it later and see if I can make it work. I had a similar vintage Evinrude 15hp that ran ok but I bought a late model 20hp Merc to replace it with.

- Took the trailer out and set the boat on an old Dilly trailer I had laying around from an old tri-hull that I used to have. It fits perfectly!

- Tested the boat for leaks and found only a couple, patched them up good as new!

- Here is where I'm at below. I have started decking and flooring it. I don't have the latest pictures yet but I have now just recently removed the console and controls. The new modern motor couldn't use them anyway and it opened up a ton of floor room. Anyways here are the pictures I will add more as I progress and make this into a fishing machine once again!


----------



## Don't Say (Aug 1, 2008)

Love those pic's (*R*oyal *C*anadian *P*olice. Please post some more. That boat sure looks longer than 14'. Must be the photography. :mrgreen:


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 1, 2008)

welcome nice rig and pics


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 1, 2008)

That steering console sure is unique. Nice rig! 8)


----------



## RCP (Aug 1, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> That steering console sure is unique. Nice rig! 8)



Yeah I was a bit hesitant to remove it because I have not seen another one like it but I decided to take it out. I took care in removing it though so that I can have the option of putting it back in some day if I choose.

Thanks for the compliments guys, will post more pictures soon.


----------



## Ouachita (Aug 1, 2008)

Love those old Lonestars. That is an awesome deal that you got and your work on it looks very nice. I had a '52 model that looked very similar(except for the console). Do you know what the year model is of yours?
Welcome Aboard!


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 1, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> That steering console sure is unique. Nice rig! 8)



Agreed! I think it's pretty cool 8) 

ST


----------



## phased (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice boat. I look forward to pics of your progress.


----------



## Zum (Aug 1, 2008)

I like the lines also;the console was cool and the tubing above the seats,was this for cables,wiring?How about the boxes in the seats,did they have floatation or did you put them in?


----------



## RCP (Aug 1, 2008)

Seats had no flotation foam in them, they are just hollow boxes. That front one made a perfect fit for my 2 marine batteries. The tubing above the seats had the steering cables and control wires run through them. The boat is a '58 I believe.


----------



## geemyrick (Aug 1, 2008)

Very nice cant wait to see more pics when she is complete.
=D> =D>


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice  

Looks like a strong one, man you sure couldn't beat that deal, Ya got a big jump on not losing any money on this one.

Put the console back I liked it, and a chain steering wheel would be SWEET :lol:


----------



## RCP (Aug 3, 2008)

Heres my latest progress. It's coming along slowly but surely. I installed the seats and also instealled some LED lighting. I put clear whites in for when light is really needed and some amber LED's that can be run at night when only a little light is needed and hopefully they won't attract alot of bugs. I also installed and rewired new navigation lights as well.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice work! 8)


----------



## geemyrick (Aug 3, 2008)

Tell you what when you are done i will bring you my boat and you can do what ever you want to it.. There might even be a 12 pack in it for you... I do like the lights..


----------



## phased (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice job! Gonna be a great boat.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 3, 2008)

nice job looking good


----------



## ben2go (Aug 22, 2008)

That's how i wanted my boat but it's to tiny.Any more mods recently?


----------



## RCP (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes it's about finished got it all carpeted and even cupholders put in. Haven't been able to put as much time as I was before due to my pregnant wife being put on strict bedrest so I have been having to take care of most the household duties at the moment. Hoping to finish it up soon though.


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 10, 2008)

Lookin' good! Good luck with the Mrs. & the boat.

ST

EDIT- And I think I speak on behalf of the entire forum.....we want some updated pics!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Parker73135 (Sep 4, 2014)

I know it's been a while but do you have any finished photos. I'm currently working on the exact same boat.


----------



## Keystone (Sep 4, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=365378#p365378 said:


> Parker73135 » 59 minutes ago[/url]"]I know it's been a while but do you have any finished photos. I'm currently working on the exact same boat.



He has pictures of it finished in the link below.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5168


----------

